
Frustrating Client - joelx
https://joelx.com/frustrating-client/13111/
======
DigitalSea
Call a lawyer.

If you can adequately show the work you have done and if you tracked hours
(even better), then you should have no problem getting the company to pay you.
If they're making as much money as you say they are, they'll want to avoid any
bad publicity at all costs.

Compile a list of the following:

\- All forms of communication with the client; emails, Slack messages and
phone call logs

\- Compile a list of commits made to your source control repository, including
whom did what

\- A list of any created design assets or other materials

\- Time tracking data (if any)

\- If they want to play hardball, see if this company has a history of not
paying people for their work. If they did it to you, there is a chance they've
done it to others or jibbed people in other facets of their business

Then hand the list over to a lawyer. I've done this before, usually a scary
letter from your lawyer which will cost you a couple hundred dollars is all
that is usually need to scare a company into paying.

------
dozzie
Why would you brag here with so contentless piece of blog post? Apart from
getting the most obvious advice, as hoodoof gave you.

The post says literally nothing of any use to anybody. Some guy (team for
hire) got screwed over by some unnamed company, that's the whole article. Wow.

------
hoodoof
If you have solid written documentation that confirms without a doubt what you
are owed, then just give it to a lawyer and forget it.

